# Second Introduction Newbie



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Originally wanted a TTS (Heart feeling) but have decided to go for a TDI as my first TT (Head decision)

So today I ordered a Daytona Grey TT TDI Quattro Amplified Black Edition (As pictured below) and pick it up on March 1st, Exited is an understatement!!! 

Look forward to enjoying the forum,

Rhys.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice, excellent photo!

Welcome along


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Nice photo, wouldnt expect that to be an oil burner..
Steve


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome!

It is an oil burner unfortunately, had to go with the head decision for now with plans to upgrade to petrol in 3 years


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nice, hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------

